

Ask HK: Jobs Is Southeast Asia or Remote? - irsouza

Hello HK,<p>I&#x27;ve been living in Southeast Asia and working remotely for a company in SF for the past 2 years as a Front-end and iOS developer.<p>I really like my current job, co-workers and bosses, my lately the salary has been extremely late putting me in a position to seek something else.<p>I don&#x27;t see many southeast asia jobs being published here, but any chance you guys know any? Or a remote position?<p>Thanks
======
dragonsh
You try it on [http://www.startupjobs.asia/](http://www.startupjobs.asia/)

~~~
irsouza
Thanks, I didn't know this one.

